# [Rented] Welk Resort, Escondido (San Diego), Ca 10/25-11/01



## dadof2boys (Sep 18, 2014)

We have a two bedroom booked that we will not be able to use. My mom was going to come down to visit our boys for Halloween as we live close by. However, she tripped off a sidewalk and broke her wrist and tibia. Needless to say, she will not be walking anytime soon. 

$700 for the week


----------



## dadof2boys (Sep 22, 2014)

$600 for the week.


----------



## dadof2boys (Sep 30, 2014)

Still available


----------



## dadof2boys (Oct 1, 2014)

New low price! $500 for the week!


----------



## dadof2boys (Oct 5, 2014)

Alright...it's getting close to check in. Let's do $400. Final offer.


----------



## dadof2boys (Oct 12, 2014)

Alright, anyone for $300? For the week people. That's less than $50 a night for a two bedroom, two bathroom.


----------



## dadof2boys (Oct 17, 2014)

This listing has been rented.


----------

